# Tchaikovsky - Symphony No.1



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Vote your favourite film score in the Movie Corner: Talkclassical best film score award - 1992

Here I'll post the symphony No. 1 of Tchaikovsky. How do you rate the piece and what is the best recording?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

HansZimmer said:


> Here I'll post the symphony No. 1 of Tchaikovsky. How do you rate the piece and what is the best recording


I really enjoy this work...fine symphony, great fun to play....well-orchestrated...I greatly prefer PIT's syms 1- 3 to the later ones.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

A great symphony. One of Tchaikovsky's finest compositions and one of the finest symphonies in the canon, by any composer.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> I really enjoy this work...fine symphony, great fun to play....well-orchestrated...I greatly prefer PIT's syms 1- 3 to the later ones.


Agreed as far as the first two are concerned. Haven't found a way into no.3 yet.

In terms of recordings, I like the one from Michael Tilson Thomas and the Boston Symphony.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

To me it's one of the finest first symphonies I know, and I enjoy all it's movements, so I voted for "excellent" in the poll. I don't know many recordings of it but I'm content with my Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic. A 8.5 out of 10 in terms of my taste.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Wonderful, beautiful...not bad for a first try at a full symphony. Better than many symphonies by more experienced composers to be sure. It doesn't lack for fine recordings. Karajan and Ormandy are excellent, so is Dorati.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Agreed as far as the first two are concerned. Haven't found a way into no.3 yet.
> 
> In terms of recordings, I like the one from Michael Tilson Thomas and the Boston Symphony.



Agree on the choice of the recording by Michael TIlson Thomas and the BSO. A wonderful recording. There are many other fine recordings as well.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good I voted. I like so many recordings, my favourites though are Muti and Dorati.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

*Excellent*
Favourites - Svetlanov, Karajan, Muti


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I love this symphony. Pity it is so underrated. The final three are the ones that are usually performed in concerts or radio but not the first three.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A wonderful piece of course especially by the young Lorin Maazel and Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Agreed as far as the first two are concerned. Haven't found a way into no.3 yet.


I hear you, #3 took the longest to click with me, but i think it is now my favorite of them...performing it helped a lot...


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I wouldn't rank the _Winter Daydreams_ as Tchaikovsky's "greatest" symphony, but it _is_ likely the one that I've listened to more often than any of the others. Symphony No. 1 is a sheer delight!


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

very good. i listen to it more often than 4 and 6.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

My favorite of the first 3 Symphonies. But Symphonies 4-6 are definitely another level.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

a wonderful symphony: fresh, tender, exciting and melodically inspired in a way that no other by Tchiakovsky can quite match -- it has always been my favourite by this composer in the Svetlanov recording and indeed for a few years in my foolish youth when I didn't know that much, my favourite symphony by any composer.


----------

